# Nós quer comer



## gvergara

Oi, acabo de ler essa oração. Suponho que essa "estranha" concordância se deve à troca de a gente com nós,poeriam confirmar isso? Fora isso, gostaria de saber se é um jeito comum de se expressar informalmente/ coloquialmente

Um grupo de meninos fala com um garção que não quer lhes trazer comida porque ele sabe que os meninos não gostam de pagar.

_Deixa... Nós *quer comer*. [...] Hoje *nós vai fazer* gasto
_
Desde já obrigado,
Gonçalo


----------



## anaczz

Talvez seja mesmo confusão entre "nós" e "a gente", mas é considerado erro, mesmo coloquialmente.
São casos usados até como exemplos de "mal-falar" ou para caracterizar a pessoa que fala, como alguém com pouca educação formal.
"Nóis vai", "nóis fica" são tão ruins quanto ou piores que "a gente vamos", "a gente ficamos".

Muitas vezes, as pessoas usam essas formas na linguagem informal, cometendo o erro propositadamente, como se estivessem a imitar alguém que fala errado, ou coisa assim:

- E agora? O que nós faz?


----------



## alini

Como disse a anaczz, esse tipo de frase é bastante estigmatizado, mas ocorre com muita frequência de norte a sul do Brasil.
Só discordo da afirmação de que é um "erro", pois só é errado para a gramática normativa. Um falante nativo de português entende perfeitamente essa construção.
O PT-BR tem passado por um processo de simplificação das concordâncias verbais, principalmente no plural (nós/eles/vocês vai), talvez por uma questão de economia linguística. Apesar de ser muito relacionado às classes sociais mais baixas e com menor escolaridade, também é possível encontrar essa simplificação em falantes com alta escolaridade e nível social, ainda que com menos frequência.


----------



## Rhetorica

alini said:


> Como disse a anaczz, esse tipo de frase é bastante estigmatizado, mas ocorre com muita frequência de norte a sul do Brasil.
> Só discordo da afirmação de que é um "erro", pois só é errado para a gramática normativa. Um falante nativo de português entende perfeitamente essa construção.
> O PT-BR tem passado por um processo de simplificação das concordâncias verbais, principalmente no plural (nós/eles/vocês vai), talvez por uma questão de economia linguística. Apesar de ser muito relacionado às classes sociais mais baixas e com menor escolaridade, também é possível encontrar essa simplificação em falantes com alta escolaridade e nível social, ainda que com menos frequência.



A questão do "erro" na língua é relativamente controversa, mas o "erro" existe sempre em relação a uma norma. De nada servem gramática e ortografia se considerarmos que uma mera junção de letras ou de palavras, por menos coerente que seja com as regras, é suficiente a partir do momento em que o nosso interlocutor directo compreende a mensagem que queremos passar. A existência de regras é fundamental para manter a coesão de um idioma, e para que este continue inteligível para todas as pessoas que o falam.

"Si eu começo skrever açim, provavelment todoz uz nativuz de portuguez entendera o k eu digo." Será que não cometi nenhum erro nesta frase?
"Çêu kumessar a shkrver açim, talvêsh çó ush purtuguêzsh prssêbão, mêjmaçim kõ algúm shfôrssu..."

Peço desculpa por este pequeno "fora-de-tópico", mas foi apenas para mostrar como considero perigoso tentar eliminar-se a noção de "erro" numa língua...


----------



## alini

Rhetorica, talvez eu não tenha me expressado bem. Para a gramática normativa, é de fato um erro - assim como são os exemplos ortograficamente desafiantes que você deu. Mas existe um campo de discussão sobre a linguagem oral que compreende variações linguísticas que, dentro da gramática de uma língua natural, também são admitidas, realizadas e ouvidas por falantes dessa língua com muita tranquilidade. Será gramaticalmente errado para um falante nativo de português dizer ou ouvir "as hoje caíram árvores", mas totalmente compreensível e adequado (numa situação informal) "as árvore caiu hoje". Claro, as duas estarão incorretas para o padrão - mas aí, IMHO, a discussão sai da linguística e entra no social.
Só mencionei para que, se vier ao Brasil, gvergara saiba que vai ouvir essa construção até não poder mais da boca de todo tipo de gente. Mas que, claro, não é recomendável na escrita ou em certas situações sociais (e que talvez na pelada do fim de semana não chame tanta atenção)


----------



## Vanda

Não vamos discutir a noção de erro aqui, mas Alini está certa, 'não existe erro linguístico'' na frase. Existe erro normativo, não é o registro da norma culta dominante. Temos, em algum lugar, uma discussão sobre erros, prescrições, normas, língua culta. etc. Vou ver se acho.

Alguma coisa nesta: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1928415&page=14


----------



## gvergara

Posso compartilhar o fato de os erros serem apenas normativos e não linguísticos, mas mesmo assim não consigo entender por que se um nativo diz "Nós quer comer", ninguém o corrigiria, mas se for um não nativo que falasse isso, todo mundo lhe diria que isso é incorreto e tentaria explicar-lhe qual a forma direita: _queremos_.


----------



## Istriano

Não sei...Eu corrigiria: _A gente quer comer._
É mais fácil trocar o sujeito gramatical, (sem mudar o sujeito semântico) do que a forma verbal:
_
Nós quer ---> A gente quer
Tu falou ----> Você falou

_Em Salvador, muita gente escolarizada já esqueceu as formas de primeira pessoa [plural], por causa da forma _a gente_ que tem preferência, quase sempre:

_
a gente põe _ (todo mundo sabe usar)
_nós pomos, ponhamos _(muita gente erra...usam _ponhamos _em vez de _pomos_)

Tudo isso porque as formas de _nós _já soam um tanto formais...(Eu pessoalmente, na fala informal, só uso _nós _com o verbo _ir_: VAMOS).



Leitura recomendada:
_É  nóis  na  fita! Duas  variáveis  lingüísticas  numa  vizinhança da periferia paulistana. 
 (O  pronome  de  primeira  pessoa  do  plural  e  a  marcação  do  plural  no verbo) _


(Segundo o artigo, no Sudeste: ''a gente falou, você falou'' são formas _urbanas_...''nós falou, tu falou'' são formas _'rurbanas' _(=rurais+suburbanas))

http://www.fflch.usp.br/dl/pos/Teses/COELHOrafaelferreira.pdf


----------



## hiratafabio

gvergara said:


> Posso compartilhar o fato de os erros serem apenas normativos e não linguísticos, mas mesmo assim não consigo entender por que se um nativo diz "Nós quer comer", ninguém o corrigiria, mas se for um não nativo que falasse isso, todo mundo lhe diria que isso é incorreto e tentaria explicar-lhe qual a forma direita: _queremos_.



Porque pressupõe-se que um não nativo queira aprender _primeiro_ o correto e depois partir para as variantes. Apesar de nem sempre isso ser possível porque geralmente há contato com nativos que falam a forma incorreta do ponto de vista normativo.


----------



## Vanda

Gonçalo, é porque o nativo sabe - geralmente - qual a forma exigida dele nos diferentes ambientes linguísticos, mas quando é o estrangeiro quem usa a forma não culta, a gente fica sempre pensando que ele não sabe qual é a forma aceita pela sociedade e  corremos a corrigi-lo.  Eu sempre digo que não tem problema, mas que o registro culto é xxxxxx.


----------



## Denis555

Legal ver que pelas respostas dos brasileiros, consideramos que isso seja um _erro relativo_. Como tantos outros erros "gramaticais" que conhecemos. 
O "erro" *nós quer/a gente queremos* é relativo. Alguns nativos falam assim, mas com os estrangeiros a história é diferente pois eles têm que ser expostos à norma culta e depois à norma das ruas. E afinal de contas, não é a língua deles, então eles aprendem de maneira diferente. Ainda têm que aprender a diferenciar o que é socialmente aceito ou não. 

Um bom professor deve dizer que o certo é *nós queremos* mas se escuta também *nós quer/a gente queremos*. Eles também devem saber que *nós quero* não é usado nunca.
É interessante notar que tudo isso é uma construção artificial da gramática normativa. Imaginem um estrangeiro aprendendo com os índios uma língua indígena da Amazônia que nunca foi escrita e normatizada. O índio diria ao estrangeiro que incorreta é apenas a forma *nós quero *pois não se fala assim.


----------



## gvergara

Sei, cara Vanda, era mas bien (rather,* poderiam me dizer como se diz isso em português, por favor???*) uma pergunta retórica. De qualquer jeito, se um nativo empregar a forma "Nós quer comer", outro nativo provavelmente não corrigirá mas pensará "Este cara não fala bem/ não recebeu boa educação/ pertence aos estratos sociais mais baixos, ou coisa que o valha. E se pensar isso, então é difícil admitir que "Nós quer comer" não é um erro de qualquer jeito...


----------



## alini

Vanda said:


> Temos, em algum lugar, uma discussão sobre erros, prescrições, normas, língua culta. etc.
> 
> Alguma coisa nesta: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1928415&page=14



Obrigada pelo link, Vanda!


----------



## Denis555

Rather = *mais propriamente*

O caso é complexo pois no mundo dos erros ditos gramaticais vale a frase "somos todos iguais, mas alguns são mais iguais do que os outros".
Ou seja, alguns erros são aceitos (comuns) outros menos aceitos (menos comuns). 
Erro aceito (comum): 
Quando eu te *ver* amanhã, eu te dou o dinheiro.  ( ->... te *vir*...) ; 
Ai se eu *te* pego, assim *você* me mata (-> te /você) ; 
Ai se eu *vos* pego, assim *vocês* me matam (-> vos / vocês) (Portugal).

Erro admissível mas rejeitado pela gramática (encontrado entre nativos): 
Nós quer (Brasil)
A gente queremos (Portugal)


Erro inadmissível (não encontrado entre nativos): 
*Quando eu te *vor*, eu vou te dar o dinheiro; 
*Ai se eu *et* pego, assim *você* me mata; 
*Ai se eu *sov* pego, assim *vocês* me matam (Portugal).

Então, é uma questão de ser ou não ser comum...


----------



## Rhetorica

Denis555 said:


> *Erro admissível* mas rejeitado pela gramática (encontrado entre nativos):
> Nós quer (Brasil)
> A gente queremos (Portugal)



Mas o que quer dizer com "admissível"? Esses erros são "admissíveis" por quem, em relação a quem?


----------



## Denis555

Rhetorica said:


> Mas o que quer dizer com "admissível"? Esses erros são "admissíveis" por quem, em relação a quem?



*Admissível* no sentido de *plausível, possível, razoável, factível, justificável *de um ponto de vista _linguístico_, não _normativo_.


----------



## celso8

Denis555 said:


> *Admissível* no sentido de *plausível, possível, razoável, factível, justificável *de um ponto de vista _linguístico_, não _normativo_.




Não há como negar que há pessoas que usam essa e outras variações. Não nesse forum, creio eu, uma vez que seu uso  indica baixa escolaridade ou falta de exposição aos meios de comunicação. Ninguém se gaba de usar essas variações. Para um estudante de Português como língua estrangeira , basta saber que essas variações existem e cumprem a função comunicativa. Creio que devemos incentivar o uso da forma padrão.


----------



## gvergara

celso8 said:


> Não há como negar que há pessoas que usam essa e outras variações. Não nesse forum, creio eu, uma vez que seu uso  indica baixa escolaridade ou falta de exposição aos meios de comunicação. Ninguém se gaba de usar essas variações. Para um estudante de Português como língua estrangeira , basta saber que essas variações existem e cumprem a função comunicativa. Creio que devemos incentivar o uso da forma padrão.


Ali estou em desacordo. Eu, como professor de inglês, também tenho de ensinar as formas tradicionais aos meus alunos, mas acho que é necessário incentivar os usos da língua que eles verdadeiramente vão empregar... Não posso imaginar um aprendiz de inglês que, num aeroporto dos Estados Unidos, tente falar como Joyce. Talvez num forum como esse seja preciso manter uma certa coerência linguística, mas sinceramente acho que não adianta incentivar o uso de formas que, embora corretas, não serão empregadas pelos nativos com que a pessoa fale. Por exemplo, minha professora sempre me diz que, apesar de a mesóclise ser um rasgo distintivo do português, não é conveniente que a empregue, visto que soa muito rebuscada.


----------



## celso8

gvergara said:


> Ali estou em desacordo.  Não concordo Eu, como professor de inglês, também tenho de ensinar as formas tradicionais aos meus alunos, mas acho que é necessário incentivar os usos da língua que eles verdadeiramente vão empregar...(bingo ! Eles não vão usar essas formas erradas.) Não posso imaginar um aprendiz estudante  de inglês que, num aeroporto dos Estados Unidos, tente falar como Joyce   (Quem é  Joyce ? James Joyce ?) . Talvez num forum como esse seja preciso manter uma certa coerência linguística, mas sinceramente acho que não adianta incentivar o uso de formas que, embora corretas, não serão empregadas (os falantes nativos usam a forma correta: nós queremos, uma pequena parte conjuga o verbo erroneamente) pelos nativos com que a pessoa fale. Por exemplo, minha professora sempre me diz que, apesar de a mesóclise ser um rasgo  traço distintivo do português, não é conveniente que a empregue, visto que soa muito rebuscada (eu acho que soa bonito. Ouvi uma mulher usa-la ontém na farmácia).





Como professor e tradutor de inglês, falante de francês, de alemão, estudante de italiano  e AEROVIÁRIO incentivo o aprendizado do necessário.  Essas variações devem ser explicadas mas não há razão para usá-las. Um indivíduo liguisticamente competente as reconhece, as compreende mas usa a norma padrão; não há a necessidade de falar errado para ser compreendido. Estrangeiros devem aprender a usar a norma padrão, muito provavemente não terão contato com essas variações, pois não compartilharão o mesmo meio em que essas pessoas vivem. Tenho contato diário com estrangeiros que tentam se comunicar em português e falam "eu vai, eu quer, nós é" muito provavalmente devido a dificuldade de conjugar os verbos, nem por isso falo errado com eles e quando eventualmente ouço um " nois vai, eu trusse " de um brasileiro, compreendo, e converso sem falar errado e, todos os dias -todos os dias que trabalho mesmo - quando os americanos falam  "there is two seats together on the side of the airplane" eu os deixo terminar a sentença e respondo: Yes, sir. On this airplane  there are two seats on each side. Não se trata de modismo, gíria, neologismo. Estamos falando de erros que não são bem vistos. Alguns tão repetitvos que já viraram exemplos  clássicos em aulas de gramática.


----------



## Rhetorica

gvergara said:


> Ali estou em desacordo. Eu, como professor de inglês, também tenho de ensinar as formas tradicionais aos meus alunos, mas acho que é necessário incentivar os usos da língua que eles verdadeiramente vão empregar... Não posso imaginar um aprendiz de inglês que, num aeroporto dos Estados Unidos, tente falar como Joyce. Talvez num forum como esse seja preciso manter uma certa coerência linguística, mas sinceramente acho que não adianta incentivar o uso de formas que, embora corretas, não serão empregadas pelos nativos com que a pessoa fale. Por exemplo, minha professora sempre me diz que, apesar de a mesóclise ser um rasgo distintivo do português, não é conveniente que a empregue, visto que soa muito rebuscada.



Concordo totalmente com o celso8. Não se pretende que os estudantes estrangeiros de português aprendam a falar como num romance de Eça de Queirós... Mas uma coisa são marcas de oralidade, outra são erros persistentes.

As marcas de oralidade, embora tecnicamente incorrectas, encontram-se, habitualmente, no discurso de toda a população, qualquer que seja o seu contexto socio-económico e educativo, e nele estão firmemente enraizadas. Exemplo tipicamente português, como já foi dado por Denis555, é o uso de "vocês" juntamente com as formas pronominais "vos" e "vossos" ("_Vocês_ já fizeram as _vossas_ malas?", sendo que as construções tecnicamente correctas seriam "Vós já fizestes as vossas malas?" ou "Vocês já fizeram as suas malas?", ambas muito raramente utilizadas). Este tipo de erro pode, sim, ser considerado admissível, uma vez que as construções tecnicamente correctas caíram em desuso.

Outra coisa são erros frequentemente cometidos por uma parte dos falantes nativos, normalmente associada a camadas sociais de menor educação. Esses erros, sejam gramaticais, ortográficos ou de outra natureza, afloram frequentemente no discurso e na escrita destas pessoas, mas não são considerados admissíveis, e continuam por isso a ser persistentemente denunciados e combatidos por professores, comunicação social e população educada, em geral. Exemplo também tipicamente português destes erros é o uso de formas plurais na conjugação do verbo "haver", inexistentes ("Nunca _houveram _manifestações como esta", em vez de "Nunca houve manifestações como esta"). Será admissível ensinar a um estudante estrangeiro de português estas formas, utilizadas apenas por uma fracção dos falantes nativos, consideradas populares ou mesmo vulgares pela generalidade da população?


----------



## Istriano

Em inglês já ninguém fala: _It is* I*, *Whom *did you see, *I wish I were *happier,* Better than I*_, como deveria ser segundo a norma culta.
É só: _It's *me*, *Who *did you see?; *I wish I was* happier, *Better than me*..._

_It's me _soa como _Vi ele

_Mesmo que a gente não ensine _It's me _ou _Vi ele._..O aluno vai ouvir só isso, e nunca_ It is I_ ou _Eu o vi.

_


----------



## celso8

Istriano said:


> Em inglês já ninguém fala: _It is* I*, *Whom *did you see, *I wish I were *happier,* Better than I*_, como deveria ser segundo a norma culta.
> É só: _It's *me*, *Who *did you see?; *I wish I was* happier, *Better than me*..._
> 
> _It's me _soa como _Vi ele
> 
> _Mesmo que a gente não ensine _It's me _ou _Vi ele._..O aluno vai ouvir só isso, e nunca_ It is I_ ou _Eu o vi.
> 
> _




Não é verdade: apesar de eu vi ele ser muito usado ,*eu o vi* é  a forma correta e de uso corrente.

O tópico trata de conjugação imprópria : uso da primeira pessoa do plural (nós) com o verbo conjugado na terceira pessoa do singular (quer). Ao explicar essa ocorrência a um estudante de português devemos fisar que a forma quer não comporta a desinência pessoal de nós e embora cumpra a função comunicativa, soa como linguagem infantil e que o seu uso é condenado.

Quanto ao uso improprio dos pronomes e das formas verbais em inglês acima, creio que  ocorrência de *lazy language* deve ser observada, mas não incentivada.


----------



## Istriano

_Eu o vi _não é de uso corrente, você nunca vai ouvir numa novela ou num filme...Os clíticos o(s), a(s) já não fazem parte da fala espontânea da classe média (alta), e se usam só as formas_ -lo(s), -la(s) _em frases cristalizadas, como: _prazer em vê-la..._
O mesmo ocorre com _Entre você e mim, Deixe-me ver, Cheguei a casa, Poder-se-ia dizer / Poderia dizer-se..._


----------



## celso8

Istriano said:


> _Eu o vi _não é de uso corrente, você nunca vai ouvir numa novela ou num filme...Os clíticos o(s), a(s) já não fazem parte da fala espontânea da classe média (alta), e se usam só as formas_ -lo(s), -la(s) _em frases cristalizadas, como: _prazer em vê-la..._
> O mesmo ocorre com _Entre você e mim, Deixe-me ver, Cheguei a casa, Poder-se-ia dizer / Poderia dizer-se..._



Não é bem assim:

Eu costumo chegar em casa às 23h30.
Meus amigos, eu os vejo frequentemente.




Olha o que eu acabei de escutar em 10 minutos de uma série americana na Globo:

Peguem-no.
 Detenham-no.
 Nós o pegamos !
Você o convidou ?
O Tio-SAM o pôs a venda no ano passado.


De qualquer forma, o tópico trata de conjugação imprópria. Que tal retornarmos ao  assunto ?


----------



## Istriano

celso8 said:


> Olha o que eu acabei de escutar em 10 minutos de uma série americana na Globo:
> Peguem-no.
> Detenham-no.



 O que têm séries americanas a ver com a fala espontânea das classes cultas no Brasil?
Nada.

Ninguém fala:_ Peguem-no._
Ouviu uma vez numa novela brasileira atual ou num filme nacional?

(Nas séries dubladas e legendadas há de tudo, até coisas que agridem a norma culta:_ sabia que tratava-se disto, se você pegá-la, se você vê-la..._)


----------



## gvergara

Istriano said:


> *Ninguém fala: Peguem-no.*
> Ouviu uma vez numa novela brasileira atual ou num filme nacional?


E então como se diz?????? Suponho que você estáse referindo ao imperativo, né?


----------



## alini

gvergara said:


> E então como se diz?????? Suponho que você estáse referindo ao imperativo, né?



No Brasil, parece muito mais comum dizer simplesmente "Pega!" ou "Pega ele!", no imperativo singular mesmo que muitas pessoas estejam correndo atrás do sujeito/objeto perseguido. Isso em filme, novela e seriado nacional, além da vida real onde as pessoas não vivem com a cabeça quente por causa da normatividade. Não consigo pensar, aqui em SP, numa partida informal de futebol, alguém falando para os amigos "Peguem-na" ou mesmo "Peguem a bola". É "pega a bola", "pega ela", "pega lá"...

Acho que não dá para incluir dublagens e legendagens nessa discussão, celso8. Nisso, concordo com o Istriano. É muito difícil um filme dublado/legendado acompanhar as variações da língua, até porque ficam numa espécie de limbo entre o oral e a escrita (em caso de tradução bem-feita; não dá nem para considerar essas em que a norma culta é seguida à risca, independente do falante).

Não quero botar mais lenha na fogueira, porque parece que é muito difícil conseguir separar as discussões de erro/acerto linguístico do que socialmente se estabelece como erro/acerto. Mas, discordando mais uma vez de alguns colegas de tópico, há vários estudos sociolinguísticos quantitativos e qualitativos que indicam que muitos falantes com alto nível de escolaridade e de classe social alta ou média alta não respeitam completamente a norma padrão na oralidade, principalmente em situações informais. Acho que o que acontece é que o tipo de "erro" (normativo) desses sujeitos já não é mais tão estigmatizado quanto outros mais relacionados às classes mais baixas e com baixo nível de instrução formal.
Só acho difícil dizer que "todo mundo fala assim" ou "ninguém fala assado", porque, já dizia um amigo, "todo mundo é muita gente". E a nossa realidade e nossas experiências empíricas não dão conta de todo o mundo.
Acho legal o relato dos colegas, porque condizem com um contexto social onde a fala segue com mais força a norma padrão. Mas elas não são absolutas na língua. Não estou dizendo que uma é pior ou melhor que a outra. São diferentes, só isso. Para esse tópico, era isso que eu queria que ficasse claro quando levantei o debate: há várias realizações possíveis para um mesmo sentido.

E, só para lembrar, a oralidade é muito mais fluida e muda muito mais rapidamente que a escrita. Leva muito tempo para a gramática normativa admitir, incluir ou modificar certas regras que já estão completamente difundidas em uma comunidade linguística. Tem coisas que hoje são certas no nosso português padrão e eram inadmissíveis há 500, 300, 200 anos. Então, né. Só para terminar com um "tudo é relativo" e encerrar minha participação.


----------



## celso8

alini said:


> No Brasil, parece muito mais comum dizer simplesmente "Pega!" ou "Pega ele!", no imperativo singular mesmo que muitas pessoas estejam correndo atrás do sujeito/objeto perseguido. Isso em filme, novela e seriado nacional, além da vida real onde as pessoas não vivem com a cabeça quente por causa da normatividade. Não consigo pensar, aqui em SP, numa partida informal de futebol, alguém falando para os amigos "Peguem-na" ou mesmo "Peguem a bola". É "pega a bola", "pega ela", "pega lá"...
> 
> Acho que não dá para incluir dublagens e legendagens nessa discussão, celso8. Nisso, concordo com o Istriano. É muito difícil um filme dublado/legendado acompanhar as variações da língua, até porque ficam numa espécie de limbo entre o oral e a escrita (em caso de tradução bem-feita; não dá nem para considerar essas em que a norma culta é seguida à risca, independente do falante).
> 
> Não quero botar mais lenha na fogueira, porque parece que é muito difícil conseguir separar as discussões de erro/acerto linguístico do que socialmente se estabelece como erro/acerto. Mas, discordando mais uma vez de alguns colegas de tópico, há vários estudos sociolinguísticos quantitativos e qualitativos que indicam que muitos falantes com alto nível de escolaridade e de classe social alta ou média alta não respeitam completamente a norma padrão na oralidade, principalmente em situações informais. Acho que o que acontece é que o tipo de "erro" (normativo) desses sujeitos já não é mais tão estigmatizado quanto outros mais relacionados às classes mais baixas e com baixo nível de instrução formal.
> Só acho difícil dizer que "todo mundo fala assim" ou "ninguém fala assado", porque, já dizia um amigo, "todo mundo é muita gente". E a nossa realidade e nossas experiências empíricas não dão conta de todo o mundo.
> Acho legal o relato dos colegas, porque condizem com um contexto social onde a fala segue com mais força a norma padrão. Mas elas não são absolutas na língua. Não estou dizendo que uma é pior ou melhor que a outra. São diferentes, só isso. Para esse tópico, era isso que eu queria que ficasse claro quando levantei o debate: há várias realizações possíveis para um mesmo sentido.
> 
> E, só para lembrar, a oralidade é muito mais fluida e muda muito mais rapidamente que a escrita. Leva muito tempo para a gramática normativa admitir, incluir ou modificar certas regras que já estão completamente difundidas em uma comunidade linguística. Tem coisas que hoje são certas no nosso português padrão e eram inadmissíveis há 500, 300, 200 anos. Então, né. Só para terminar com um "tudo é relativo" e encerrar minha participação.




Concordo. Cada um com as suas experiências. No meu meio não estou acostumado a ouvir "nós quer comer", muito menos "pega a bola, pega ela, pega lá" (prá mim não faz sentido pegar a bola num jogo onde o objetivo e chutá-la a gol). Ontém mesmo sai com um grupo de amigos para assistir o jogo do Palmeiras: um filósofo, um responsvel por revisões de algumas revistas da Abril e uma supervisora de uma das agências do INSS. Em meio à partida conversamos sobre viagem de férias, reservas em hotéis, olimpíadas, sexo e sobre o jogo mesmo. Torcemos muito e vibramos quando saíram os gols, mas ninguém, nas mesas vizinhas, dizia pega nada.
 Nessa manhã o pedreiro chegou cedo, pediu a chave, abriu o portão e começou a trabalhar. Perguntou se eu tinha comprado o cimento e me lembro de ter respondido: vou comprá-lo imediatamente.


----------

